
Apple's third founder - gaika
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Wayne
======
daniel-cussen
>He claimed that he didn't regret selling the stock as he had made "the best
decision available at that time."

If I was in his position, I'd feel the same way. He made the best decision he
could, and that's all one can do.

~~~
dcurtis
Yeah, but you'd _wish_ you made the other decision, which is what everyone
means by "regret".

~~~
ken
He probably doesn't, actually.

"... the fact is, that a year after losing the use of their legs, and a year
after winning the Lotto, lottery winners and paraplegics are equally happy
with their lives."

"In fact a recent study -- this almost floors me -- a recent study showing how
major life traumas affect people, suggests that if it happened over three
months ago, with only a few exceptions, it has no impact whatsoever on your
happiness."

Dan Gilbert,
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/dan_gilbert_asks_why_are_...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/dan_gilbert_asks_why_are_we_happy.html)

------
micks56
I don't know much of the background of this, or any of Wayne's background.

But from reading this it appears this may be one of the best examples of why
not to play around with lawyer stuff if you are not a lawyer.

Don't write a partnership agreement. Form a corporation and then you are not
liable for the debts of others. That is law 101.

Am I missing something to this story?

~~~
gaika
Yes, being risk averse can hurt you one day.

~~~
theseus12
Yes indeed, how does it go again? Oh yeah: * "Fortune favors the bold"

You can almost hear the other two saying "This thing is going to huge". And
him saying "well maybe...good luck guys, I'm out.

He must have failed to grasp something essential about the enterprise to make
that decision. So maybe it's all good he just wasn't an apple man. :)

------
bullseye
So... he wrote the partnership agreement and then bailed two weeks later
because he didn't like the provisions in the agreement. That really does suck.

EDIT: Scratch that. It's the partnership laws of the state, not the agreement
that he apparently had issues with. Still depressing, but at least not as
idiotic as I thought.

------
siculars
ouch. that has to sting.

------
sysop073
"He was given a 10% stake in Apple, but relinquished his stock for $800 only
two weeks later"

 _facepalm_

~~~
sysop073
So...are people auto-down voting me because they see "facepalm" and their meme
detectors go crazy? Down voting (at least in my view) is for spam or
ridiculous posts; saying that a guy is probably kicking himself (regardless of
what Wikipedia says) for selling out a company that's trading at $170/share
seems legitimate. Even if you disagree, that's what comments are for, not
burying

~~~
hhm
People is down-voting you because that comment is only adding noise to the
thread. It's the kind of comment that populates digg and reddit and that makes
such places such a terrible visit. People is more interested in more
informative, argumentative, etc comments (humor is sometimes accepted, but it
is when it shows some kind of subtlety I think).

